# 1st Cycle - Ultradrol Only



## NateSharp (Jun 27, 2012)

Alright guys I've pretty much got my mind set on running an Ultradrol only cycle for my 1st cycle ever. I already eat like a horse naturally so Im hoping to put on about 15 lbs when its all said and done. The Ultradrol will be 4 weeks at8/12/16/16. Im going to get cycle assist and thinking DAA for PCT. Maybe some joint support. Should I purchase anything else with this cycle? When should I start the PCT? 

18 1/2 yrs old
5'9
185
10-15% BF
Bench: 300
Squat: 350
Deadlift: 450

Please give me your input but please try to avoid the 'your too young man' I understand I am young and I understand the risks so PLEASE DONT TELL ME IM TOO YOUNG. Been there heard that millions of times.


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 27, 2012)

your to young


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jun 27, 2012)

You know your to young when you still count by halfs in your age.


----------



## teezhay (Jun 27, 2012)

People are going to tell you you're too young, but I'd prefer to emphasize the very evident fact that you're just not informed well enough to be doing this correctly. You could be 46 years old, and you'd still get hammered for suggesting four weeks of Ultradrol followed by a PCT regimen of a some purported "natural test booster" is: (a) a viable "cycle" that will help you achieve your goals; and (b) an idea that merits serious discussion on a subforum entitled Anabolic Zone. 

Go to the gym, lift your ass off, go home, eat, get some sleep, and start researching this material. Lather, rinse, repeat until you arrive at the understanding of how stupid this is.


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 28, 2012)

what up guys i'm 337 months old today


----------



## OedipusFlex (Jun 28, 2012)

^hahahaha i died imagining that


----------



## NateSharp (Jun 28, 2012)

why is it a stupid cycle?


----------



## NateSharp (Jun 28, 2012)

Weeks 1 and 2: Cycle Assist
                        Liver Longer

Weeks 3, 4, 5, 6,: Ultra 8/12/16/16
                           Cycle Assist
                           Liver Longer

Weeks 7, 8, 9, 10,: Nolva 40/40/20/20
                             DAA: 3/3/3/3
                             Liver Longer


IS THAT BETTER?!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 28, 2012)

You are not old enough.....but I like the layout. Stay WELL hydrated and keep complex carbs high. Might invest in some Nolvadex.


----------



## jadean (Jun 28, 2012)

Although i agree with other members your a little young, id just add that you should keep an eye on your blood pressure. I loved ultradrol but my bp did skyrocket 2 weeks in. Good luck and keep learning bro.


----------



## cocofi1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey how did the cycle go for you?


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 27, 2012)

You should always use a serm for pct


----------



## Sydbarrett (Nov 27, 2012)

Checking in @ 46 and 2/thirds.....I have a birthday list to post up closer to March...it is pretty much Jugz-o-Juice and maybe some d-bol with tamox in between the jugz......                       OH ALMOST forgot - Blue tops. If all members sent me a 10 i.u.s, that would be great!!


----------

